# Puta apê!



## Necsus

Could you kindly tell me what's the meaning of 'puta apê!'. Here are the lines:
ROMEU - Quê que esa menina tá fazendo aqui?
ZILINHO - A gente tá pensando em morar junto.
R - Onde?
Z - Aqi, ué!?
R - Aqui?
Z - *Ué! Puta apê!*
R - Vem cá, você tá pensando que isso aqui é Hotel?

Thanks!


----------



## Alandria

puta apê = grande apartamento

I believe that Zizinho is _paulistano _(person from São Paulo city).


----------



## Necsus

Alandria said:
			
		

> puta apê = grande apartamento
> 
> I believe that Zizinho is _paulistano _(person from São Paulo city).


Ah, grazie, Alandria! Now I understand. 
Yes, the movie is set in São Paulo, right.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Puta_ usado assim, como que adjetivando alguma coisa (sempre no feminino, mesmo que o substantivo seja masculino), denota que aquilo é _impressionante_.

__ Ele mora num puta AP (apê ) na Vieira Souto._ (note que apê é masculino) 

Eu nunca liguei isso a São Paulo. Inclusive no Rio se usa bastante, mais do que em Minas. ( Será que a Alandria mencionou São Paulo por cause de *apê*? )


----------



## Alaor Santos

Em Curitiba usamos bastante esse "puta" tb, hehehe


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> _Puta_ usado assim, como que adjetivando alguma coisa (sempre no feminino, mesmo que o substantivo seja masculino), denota que aquilo é _impressionante_.
> 
> __ Ele mora num puta AP (apê ) na Vieira Souto._ (note que apê é masculino)
> 
> Eu nunca liguei isso a São Paulo. Inclusive no Rio se usa bastante, mais do que em Minas. ( Será que a Alandria mencionou São Paulo por cause de *apê*? )




Não, minha colega carioca quando passou 1 mês em São Paulo, voltou pro Rio falando muito "puta" no sentido de "baita/grande" e todo mundo brincava com ela dizendo que ela tava virando "paulista". Já "apê" se infiltrou aqui no ES desde aquela música do latino, porque antes praticamente ninguém usava.

Se no sul se usa "puta" como nosso amigo sulista acima mensionou é por pura e simples influência do falar paulistano que influência muito o sul do Brasil. Assim como outras palavras paulistas como "meu" e "trampo" já se infiltraram no sul do Brasil.


----------



## MOC

Como curiosidade, à excepção de trampo que nunca ouvi, as outras aí referidas como originárias do falar paulistano, também se usam em Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

"Apê" e "puta" também?


----------



## MOC

Obviamente em contextos de muita confiança entre as pessoas envolvidas mas sim, com o sentido de "grande". Apê não. Estava a falar apenas do último parágrafo da Alandria. Não me expliquei bem.


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> Obviamente em contextos de muita confiança entre as pessoas envolvidas mas sim, com o sentido de "grande". Apê não. Estava a falar apenas do último parágrafo da Alandria. Não me expliquei bem.



Em contexto de muita confiança eu usaria mais naturalmente " um/a apartamento/casa do c*r*lho!"


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Obviamente em contextos de muita confiança entre as pessoas envolvidas mas sim, com o sentido de "grande". Apê não. Estava a falar apenas do último parágrafo da Alandria. Não me expliquei bem.



Nossa, eu não sabia. 
Tipo, eu ja ouvi áudios de portugueses no youtube usando "man" (ou será "meu"?) como interjeição chamativa. Por acaso essa frase seria usada em Portugal? "meu" naturalmente é um pronome possessivo, mas em São Paulo também funciona como interjeição.

"que mundo injusto, meu!"

Um exemplo .


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> "que mundo injusto, meu!" Por acaso essa frase seria usada em Portugal?



O mais usual é usarmos "pá", no entanto "meu" também ocorre com alguma frequência. Por exemplo:
"O que se passa, meu?" ou
"Então, meu?" --> exprime surpresa em relação ao comportamento de outra pessoa ou pode servir como saudação entre amigos.


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> O mais usual é usarmos "pá", no entanto "meu" também ocorre com alguma frequência. Por exemplo:
> "O que se passa, meu?" ou
> "Então, meu?" --> exprime surpresa em relação ao comportamento de outra pessoa ou pode servir como saudação entre amigos.



Obrigada, Alentugano. 
Agora sei que a origem de tal interjeição não veio do italiano como os paulistas insistem em dizer.


----------



## jazyk

Eu sou paulista e nunca insisti nisso. Nunca vi _mio_ usado em italiano assim.

Jazyk


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Obrigada, Alentugano.
> Agora sei que a origem de tal interjeição não veio do italiano como os paulistas insistem em dizer.



Bem, na realidade essa interjeição não é originária daqui, mas sim do português falado na África. 
Veja o que eu encontrei no _Aurelião_:

Interjeição. 
13.Afric. Fam. Exprime simpatia, camaradagem: 
“Agarra aí um exemplo teórico mas que pode  encontrar prova prática. Sou assim, meu!” (Manuel Rui, _Sim  Camarada!_, p. 95); “Não penses nisso, meu.” (Carlos Cardoso,  _Directo ao Assunto_, p. 29).

Agora que penso nisso, acho que a ocorrência desta interjeição - pelo menos aqui em Portugal - se deve à influência dos imigrantes dos países africanos de expressão portuguesa.


----------



## MOC

Tenho experiência suficiente no que toca ao português falado num dos países africanos (no caso Angola), para garantir que o "meu" lá é usado bem mais naturalmente do que cá ou no Brasil. Ainda que obviamente também se use no Brasil e em Portugal.

Para a Alandria, pode ter sido "man" mesmo. Também se usa (obviamente vindo do Inglês). Em linguagem bastante coloquial e repleta de gíria, é até comum uma frase construída da seguinte forma "Vieram cá uns _mans_ fazer..."

Eu sinto que o uso de palavras de inglês como gíria em Portugal está bastante enraizado principalmente nas faixas etárias mais jovens.


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Eu sou paulista e nunca insisti nisso. Nunca vi _mio_ usado em italiano assim.
> 
> Jazyk



Eu digo isso, porque muitos paulistas insistem nessa teoria de atribuir quase todo o vocabulário que é diferente do resto do país à influência italiana...



			
				MOC said:
			
		

> Para a Alandria, pode ter sido "man" mesmo. Também se usa (obviamente vindo do Inglês). Em linguagem bastante coloquial e repleta de gíria, é até comum uma frase construída da seguinte forma "Vieram cá uns _mans_ fazer..."
> 
> Eu sinto que o uso de palavras de inglês como gíria em Portugal está bastante enraizado principalmente nas faixas etárias mais jovens.



Obrigada.


----------



## jazyk

> Eu digo isso, porque muitos paulistas insistem nessa teoria de atribuir quase todo o vocabulário que é diferente do resto do país à influência italiana...


Ah, agora se expressou bem. É que essas generalizações que alguns de vocês fazem não estão com nada. Eu agiria com mais cautela. 

Jazyk


----------

